# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  یه مشکل بزرگ برای کنکور 1400 و منابع کمک درسی

## granger

سلام بچه ها
من کنکوری 1400 هستم، رشته ی تجربی
مشکلم اینه که تازه تصمیم گرفتم که کتاب کمک درسی بخرم و از قبل هیچ کتاب کمک آموزشی تهیه نکردم اما تمام کتاب های موجود در بازار برای کنکور 99 هستند ، کتاب های درسی هم تغییرات داشته اند و نمیشه از کتاب های موجود در بازار برای کنکور 1400 استفاده کرد. اگر هم بخوام صبر کنم تا کتاب کمک درسی برای کنکور 1400 چاپ بشه خیلی دیر میشه. به نظرتون الآن باد چیکار کنم؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

----------


## granger

؟؟؟

----------


## Dean

میتونی تهیه کنی نهایت ۵ درصد فرق داشته باشن

----------


## reza2018

> سلام بچه ها
> من کنکوری 1400 هستم، رشته ی تجربی
> مشکلم اینه که تازه تصمیم گرفتم که کتاب کمک درسی بخرم و از قبل هیچ کتاب کمک آموزشی تهیه نکردم اما تمام کتاب های موجود در بازار برای کنکور 99 هستند ، کتاب های درسی هم تغییرات داشته اند و نمیشه از کتاب های موجود در بازار برای کنکور 1400 استفاده کرد. اگر هم بخوام صبر کنم تا کتاب کمک درسی برای کنکور 1400 چاپ بشه خیلی دیر میشه. به نظرتون الآن باد چیکار کنم؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.


سلام،بجز زیست (والبته ریاضی که تغییرات جزئی داشته)فکر نکنم در سایر درس ها منابع کنکور 99 با 1400 تفاوت زیادی داشته باشن.با این حال میتونی فعلا فقط برای سال یازدهم منابع بخری و تهیه منابع جامع رو بزاری برای بعد از بروزرسانی کتاب ها.

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام دوست عزیز
منم پایه یازدهم تجربی ام مثل شما و با اینکه برای دهم و یازدهم منابع مختلفی دارم ولی برای خرید کتاب های جامع مرددم مخصوصا زیست که اگه بخرم تغییر زیاد داشته باشه ( مثلا نمودار های جنسی فصل 7 یازدهم + نورون رابط میلین دار فصل 1 یازدهم + حذف بعضی شکل ها مثل یاخته های استوانه و مخروطی فصل 2 یازدهم و یا کیسه های هوادار فصل 3 دهم و بعضی تغییرات دیگه که کمم نیست ) ولی به احتمال زیاد یه منبع رو برا تابستون انتخاب کنم برا زیست ( اگه ای کیو آقای زارع اومد که دیگه فوق العاده هست :Y (745): ) اما اگه نیومد میشه از ای کیو پلاسم استفاده و یا کتابای میکرو پایه + دوازدهم ( اخه اونم هنوز نیومده  :Yahoo (113):  ) استفاده کرد البته پایه+دوازدهم خیلی سبز ماز ( قراره بهار 99 چاپ بشه ) هم هست ولی پیشنهادم اینه که از آزمونای کانون و یا هر موسسه دیگه که میرید به عنوان منبع اصلی استفاده کنین ( چون سوالاشون به روز شده اند ) و اگه تونستین و وقت داشتین تو آزمونای ماز یا مای زیست هم شرکت کنید که برا زیست و حتی بقیه درسا به روز و خوب هستند ( البته لیموترش هم هست ) 
انشاءالله توضیحاتم کمک کننده باشه هر جا کمک خواستین خدمت شما هستم

----------


## granger

ممنون از کمک دوستان

----------


## Dean

Up
با این وضع که کنکور عقب افتاده کتابای مخصوص ۴۰۰ کی میان بنظرتون ؟ قبل کنکور؟ یه هفته بعد کنکور؟ دو هفته بعد کنکور ؟ بیشتر ؟

----------


## amaz

> سلام بچه ها
> من کنکوری 1400 هستم، رشته ی تجربی
> مشکلم اینه که تازه تصمیم گرفتم که کتاب کمک درسی بخرم و از قبل هیچ کتاب کمک آموزشی تهیه نکردم اما تمام کتاب های موجود در بازار برای کنکور 99 هستند ، کتاب های درسی هم تغییرات داشته اند و نمیشه از کتاب های موجود در بازار برای کنکور 1400 استفاده کرد. اگر هم بخوام صبر کنم تا کتاب کمک درسی برای کنکور 1400 چاپ بشه خیلی دیر میشه. به نظرتون الآن باد چیکار کنم؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.


کتاب کمک درسی های قبلی رو بگیر. کتاب درسی جدید رو هم بگیر. هر سوال خواستی حل کنی به کتاب درسی های خودتون هم نظری داشته باش ببین تغییری داشته یا نه! در ضمن اونقدر هم تغییرات مهم نیستن. البته اکثر جاها. بعضی جاها مهمن مثل چرخه ی گلیکولیز و تغییراتش بین کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹  :Yahoo (4):  موفق باشی.

----------


## amaz

> Up
> با این وضع که کنکور عقب افتاده کتابای مخصوص ۴۰۰ کی میان بنظرتون ؟ قبل کنکور؟ یه هفته بعد کنکور؟ دو هفته بعد کنکور ؟ بیشتر ؟


احتمالاً قبل کنکور منتشر میشه. ناشرا تا آخر مرداد صبر نمی کنن تا کتاب منتشر کنن موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dean

> احتمالاً قبل کنکور منتشر میشه. ناشرا تا آخر مرداد صبر نمی کنن تا کتاب منتشر کنن موفق باشید


خدا کنه. ولی از یه طرف اگه قبل کنکور منتشر کنن تستای کنکورو نداره ( واسه من مهم نیست ولی ناشرا ببینم نظرشون چی باشه)

----------


## sina_u

> Up
> با این وضع که کنکور عقب افتاده کتابای مخصوص ۴۰۰ کی میان بنظرتون ؟ قبل کنکور؟ یه هفته بعد کنکور؟ دو هفته بعد کنکور ؟ بیشتر ؟


کتاب های سال به سال که منطبق با همون سال چاپ کتاب هست مگر اینکه انتشارات کلاهبرداری کنه و کتابو تغییر نده.
الان کتاب  زیست دهم خیلی سبز منطبق با کتاب زیست دهم درسی چاپ 98 هست و مناسب برای کنکور 1401
از سال به سال استفاده کنین منطبق با کنکور 1400 کتابها رو تهیه میکنین.

----------


## Dean

> کتاب های سال به سال که منطبق با همون سال چاپ کتاب هست مگر اینکه انتشارات کلاهبرداری کنه و کتابو تغییر نده.
> الان کتاب  زیست دهم خیلی سبز منطبق با کتاب زیست دهم درسی چاپ 98 هست و مناسب برای کنکور 1401
> از سال به سال استفاده کنین منطبق با کنکور 1400 کتابها رو تهیه میکنین.


منظورم جامع ها و پایه ها هست طبیعتا

----------


## sina_u

> k
> منظورم جامع ها و پایه ها هست


به نظرم خیلی سال به سال با جامع فرق نمیکنه  و هر دو کنکوری نوشته شدن.
زیست خیلی سبز پایه برای کنکور 99  تستهاش پرغلط بود  سال به سال 98 خیلی اشتباه کمتر شده.
روی این چیزها حساس نشین و همون سال به سال بخونین و وقتی کامل خوندین و مسلط شدین میتونین تست جدا بخرین و بیشتر تست بزنین.

----------


## Dean

> به نظرم خیلی سال به سال با جامع فرق نمیکنه  و هر دو کنکوری نوشته شدن.
> زیست خیلی سبز پایه برای کنکور 99  تستهاش پرغلط بود  سال به سال 98 خیلی اشتباه کمتر شده.
> روی این چیزها حساس نشین و همون سال به سال بخونین و وقتی کامل خوندین و مسلط شدین میتونین تست جدا بخرین و بیشتر تست بزنین.


یه مرضی هس بین کنکوریا که منم خب این مرضو دارم ... با اینکه خودمم اینارو خوب میدونم
دنبال کردن دلت آسونه دنبال کردن مغزته که سخته...
ممنون

----------


## Dean

> به نظر شما یه کنکوری قوی و رتبه برتر تابستون چه کاری باید بکنه ؟ 
> کاملا واضح هست پایه رو خوب ببنده یعنی سال ها دهم و یازدهم رو کتاب های سال به سال دهم و یازدهم در بازار موجود هست شما فرصت این نمیکنید که هر سه سال دهم و یازدهم تو تابستون تموم کنید با کیفیت اینطور شبیه همون های میشید که فکر میکنن از فروردین تا خود کنکور همه دروس میخونن و رتبه دو رقمی هم میارن 
> بهترین کار شما در در تابستون حتی شده یکی از پایه ها یعنی دهم حداقل یا یازدهم ببندید و در شهریور جمع بندی کنید بعد مهر ماه هم منابع جدید تهیه کنید


ممنون. 
از نظر روانشناختی نیاز دارم یکی همین حرفارو با چک و بگد بهم بزنه :دي (با اينكه همه اينارو خوب ميدونم)

----------


## Mohamad_R

الان به غیر از دوازدهم که منتشر نشده .
دورس پایه چقدر تفاوت داشته ؟؟؟؟؟ الان کسی بخواد بمونه برا 1400 کدوم کتابا باید عوض بشند؟

----------


## sina_u

> یه مرضی هس بین کنکوریا که منم خب این مرضو دارم ... با اینکه خودمم اینارو خوب میدونم
> دنبال کردن دلت آسونه دنبال کردن مغزته که سخته...
> ممنون


چیزی به نام تصمیم از دل وجود نداره.
صرفا وسواسهای فکری هست که باید از شرشون خلاص بشی.
از سال به سال خوندن اگه سود نکنی ضرر نمی کنی.

----------


## sina_u

> الان به غیر از دوازدهم که منتشر نشده .
> دورس پایه چقدر تفاوت داشته ؟؟؟؟؟ الان کسی بخواد بمونه برا 1400 کدوم کتابا باید عوض بشند؟


لازم به کتاب عوض کردن نیست فقط اون تغییرات که کم هم هستنو پیدا کنین و تو کتاب کمک آموزشی تغییر بدین. بیشتر هم تو زیست هست که کم هست و میشه پیدا کرد و تغییر داد.
واسه کاری که دو سه روز طول میکشه کلی خرج نکنین. 
دوباره باید کلی تست که نیاز به زدن مجدد نداره رو تو کتابهای جدید بزنین.

----------


## Mohamad_R

> لازم به کتاب عوض کردن نیست فقط اون تغییرات که کم هم هستنو پیدا کنین و تو کتاب کمک آموزشی تغییر بدین. بیشتر هم تو زیست هست که کم هست و میشه پیدا کرد و تغییر داد.
> واسه کاری که دو سه روز طول میکشه کلی خرج نکنین. 
> دوباره باید کلی تست که نیاز به زدن مجدد نداره رو تو کتابهای جدید بزنین.



من قراره کتاب هام رو به یه نفر که احتیاج داره و 1400 هستش بدم . به خاطر همین میپرسم که بدردش میخوره یانه . ضمنا از کجا میتونم تغییرات رو پیدا کنم؟؟

----------


## sina_u

> من قراره کتاب هام رو به یه نفر که احتیاج داره و 1400 هستش بدم . به خاطر همین میپرسم که بدردش میخوره یانه . ضمنا از کجا میتونم تغییرات رو پیدا کنم؟؟


در سوالتون پرسیدن " الان کسی بخواد  بمونه برای 1400"  برای همین گفتم ارزش نداره کلی تستو علامت گذاری کنین.
از اینجا pdf کتابو طبق سالها دانلود کنه و کنار هم باز کنه و تغییراتو سریع در بیاره.
میتونه آخرین کلمه چند تا خطو ببینه و بعد اونیکی هم بیبینه اگه یکسان نبود اون خطو بخونه  اینطوری سریع مطابقت میده.
با نرم افزار کلی تغییر نشون میده که تغییر واقعی نیست.
http://chap.sch.ir/

----------


## iam3ajad

سلامبچه ها کسی میدونه کتابهای کمک درسی مخصوص کنکور 1398 برای 1400 مناسبه؟ یا خیلی تغیرات داشته؟ لازمه حتما مخصوص 1400 تهیه کنم؟

----------

